# 144 ترنيمة كلدانية باللغة السريانية ...



## antonius (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*مكتبة التراتيل الكلدانية







*1- شمد بابا و برونا

2- لاوروما

3- دمشبحنوخ

4- يامشيحا ياستاذي

5- شباح 

6- قملي مارن من قورا

7- شوحا لاوا - للميلاد

8- مريم دي مريم

9- هالي لويا

10- خا حوبا خميما

11- مشاركلي بخشوخ

12- كلا بريتا

13- بوت دي

14- كو زبنوتي

15- للواتي

16- ماري بحبوخ

17- لت مخ ديوخ

18- تيلي بخوبا

19- زوماري و شوباحي

20- يا ايشوع جريحا كولوخ

21- عوني يا الاها

22- يالي زوري

23- يامشيحا مريا

24- يالبا ديشوع

25- شلاما الخ يادلا موما

26- مارن مراحم الن

27- لكيبي كلوخون

28- مارن ايشوع ملكا سغيدا

29- مشتاقيون من لبا

30- مريم يمد مخلصانا

31- يالي داورشليم

32- هيو عزيزي

33- يمي لبي مليا حشا رابا

34- كبلي مصلوي بأيتا

35- روخا دقودشا

36- يالي زوري

37- ليلي شريا

38- حنانا دطيبوثي 

39- شلاما الوخ يوسب

40- هيو يا كولي مهيمني

41- ياشيفانا طاوا

42- دمزنكر ناقوشا

43- صلاة طقسية- لاخومارا

44- صلاة طقسية- قديشا الاها

45- صلاة طقسية- حي حشي

46- صلاة طقسية- قديش

47- صلاة طقسية- سرابا و نورا

48- صلاة طقسية- كلن بذحلثا و ايقارا

49- مارن ايشوع ملكا سغيدا

50- ايشوع برايي

51- ياماط مريم

52- يما ديشوع مريا

53- او كنانا

54- يابروني ارخشلي بطروخ

55- يامشيحاني

56- أيتا معايط اوشعنا

57- بابن دوشميا بخيانن

58- خوثا دصليوا كبخيا

59- شمو بنوني

60- شوحا لشمد الاهي

61- كلوخن عمي مطربو

62- مالو عمي زماروخن

63- هليلويا قملي مارن

64- هلل هلل هليلويا

65- كود رابا سهدي قديشي

66- يا ايشوع ياشلاما و شيني
67- مريا مارن

68- مريا الاهن

69- هولي ملاخد دشميا

70- شبخو المريا بشميا

71- أو بناي دمعموذيتا

72- مريم مريلن كلن حطيلن

73- برحمي دالاهي

74- ناقوشت شلاما

75- واحبيوي

76- دنيلا مو دنيي

77- يا ايشوع مريا الاها

78- يا الاها مبسملا ارن

79- اخنن بنوني مشيحايي  

80- الب البن مارن  

81- أمر الي عيتا   

82- ايثلن سورا وثوخلانا 

83- أو دأيثاو لهركا 

84- بغرن ودمن مارن  

85- بابن دوشميا قديش بخياني 

86- بريخو يوميه 

87- هو دنوراني زيعين منيه

88- مارن ايشوع ملكا سغيذا 

89- نيرد بابل 

90- يا يمن حليثا 

91- جموعوا اود دمريا 

92- مشبحوا يامهيمني 

93- بثلتا صبيثا 

94- أورخا دصليوا 1 

95- أورخا دصليوا 2 

96- عايد أيتا 

97- أخني يالخ

98- شلاما الخ مريم

99- شلاما الخ مليثا نعمي

100- شوحا دمريا

101- مشبحو بقالي ملاخي

102- يا أيشوع ماريا

103- يا طوانا

104- يا مشيحايي يالي بريخي

105- أنا ون لخما

106- يمن مريم

107- نويي وملكي

108- شوقلن شكروخلوخ

109- قم ترعا دبيثوخ

110- آلاهيلي مار دكولا

111- إمبيلا كو عالما

112- آلاها آللاهي

113- كروز ماريا يا كياني

114- زمورون قا مريا

115- هاو نوراني زايعين ميني

116- كليثا مريم

117- هيو داويث

118- زاديقي

119- يمي يا بهرت ايني

120- كو اثرن دما جريلي

121- افونن دشميا

122- ايشوع انا كبنوخ

123- بابا مقودشا شموخ

124- بكل يوما

125- رش صليوا

126- صليوا حيا

127- هويلي مشيحا

128- يا مريم نطرد زرعي

129- يا مهيمني بيشوع مشيحا

130- بابا بسيما

131- أيشوع مارانايا

132- مشيحا خايي

133- رابا ايتاثا

134- شلاما شلاما

135- شبحو قالي مالاخي

136- الما بصيخا

137- قدشتا

138- ايشوع مارن هلن شينا

139- مريم يمي يا يمن

140- يا ايشوع حبا ديين

141- لبا ديشوع

142- يا مشيحا

143- ماري قبولا صلواثن

144- هل اد يوما

منقول عن منتديات عنكاوا ​


----------



## hany13 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على الترانيم الجميلة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود فوق الممتاز
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليك على الترانيم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

